# The best words before a trip?



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

“We have a king suite,” wife said when I asked about lodging for our trip downstate to attend college graduations. Mmm, love us having more room to roam. And hotels do get us fired up. After 28 years, we do need a spark now and then. Lol. Hope you all have a fun weekend.


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

Longtime Hubby said:


> “We have a king suite,” wife said when I asked about lodging for our trip downstate to attend college graduations. Mmm, love us having more room to roam. And hotels do get us fired up. After 28 years, we do need a spark now and then. Lol. Hope you all have a fun weekend.


Hope things inn the king suite went as planned.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes, t


jenny_1 said:


> Hope things inn the king suite went as planned.


yes, indeed. Good times were had


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We're off to the Bay Area this weekend, so hot-hot-hotel sex is on the menu. (I deliberately did NOT write ho-ho-hotel sex!)


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Married but Happy said:


> We're off to the Bay Area this weekend, so hot-hot-hotel sex is on the menu. (I deliberately did NOT write ho-ho-hotel sex!)


No doubt about it. There's something about hotel rooms that ignite our passion, wife and me. And, you and your wife, too. Maybe it's thinking of all the fun that has happened there before? Or just being away from home?


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

What’s the difference between a queen and a king sized bed?
A king is slightly larger but a queen may move as far as it can in any direction.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

We have taken several cruises and always have a balcony room. So for our 50th anniversary next year, I promised the wife a cruise with the junior suite that she always wanted. More room for sure and of course, hoping for more fun times.


----------

